# 15J Shturmanskie Question



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

I've recently acquired one of the Gagarin style 15j Shturmanskie watches.

it wound fine, and ran rather well, gaining a couple minutes the first day.

After setting the time, when I pushed the post back in, it didn't quite go the way it should and wouldn't wind but would move the hands. I pulled it back out and pushed it back in, it worked fine. Next time the stem came completely out. Has anyone has a similar problem?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't own that watch but it seems to me the stem wasn't properly fitted or (let's hope not) it doesn't belong to that movement. Open the case, try to get it in and see how that goes, If the same happens again, it's most likely a problem with the stem (might be from a different model, might be damaged/grinded/bent).


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

I opened it up and looked for the stem release, but did not find it. Is it possible this stem was meant to be removable with out a release and what usually holds it in place is worn?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DougNiss said:


> I opened it up and looked for the stem release, but did not find it. Is it possible this stem was meant to be removable with out a release and what usually holds it in place is worn?


I was looking at the movement I also can't see where the release might be. It has to have one though, so my guess is that it is this screw and not a pressure button...










I also did a quick search to see if my guess was right and couldn't find anything useful but what I did find is how rare these watches are in original condition. They usually have replaced parts from newer models, the stem being one of the usual replacements. So I keep my bet that the problem is the replacement stem not having been properly installed (no pressure button, so it might not be such a straightforward process) or not being a compatible enough part.


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

that is very helpful, I'll take a look at that. Hopefully with good results.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

is this a poljot movement?


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

The watch I have is from the First Moscow Watch Factory. I haven't actually looked at the movement in awhile.

I'll try to get some pics of the watch up this week. It is currently in a drawer at work, awaiting the delivery of

some precision screwdrivers.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> is this a poljot movement?





DougNiss said:


> The watch I have is from the First Moscow Watch Factory. I haven't actually looked at the movement in awhile.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics of the watch up this week. It is currently in a drawer at work, awaiting the delivery of
> 
> some precision screwdrivers.


the 1st Moscow Factory, later became known as Poljot

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

Turns out I don't really have a Shturmanskie here. It's a Probeda 16j from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory. Looks like 4th quarter of '55. The Gagarin dial would not be original from the research I've done on-line. I've sorted the stem, but now it's not running, so this is a learning watch. I'll let you know if I get it running again. Here's a pic of the opened back.










sorry for the bad pic. The cable for my camera is not here at the moment.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Really?? So it's a real franken! It's stamped 15 jewels so that part comes from another watch? :shocking:

Well, like you said, it's good as a learning watch... any ideas why it's not running?


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Really?? So it's a real franken! It's stamped 15 jewels so that part comes from another watch? :shocking:
> 
> Well, like you said, it's good as a learning watch... any ideas why it's not running?


actually with a loupe you can see that is stamped 16 jewels, very hard to see and the pic is bad.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DougNiss said:


> actually with a loupe you can see that is stamped 16 jewels, very hard to see and the pic is bad.


I've copied and zoomed the picture, it is 16! Looked like a 15 from the picture... anyway, both movements seem very similar.


----------



## DougNiss (May 2, 2011)

the two movements are very similar, there is a 17 jewel movement that looks the same as well. some have a pressure pin to release the stem and some have a screw. I've seen a couple other small differences as well. I'll probably take this one all apart one day, when I feel confident, and try to get it working properly.

I have a 17 Jewel Gagarin on the way, with a screw on back. That will keep me happy for awhile.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

DougNiss said:


> Turns out I don't really have a Shturmanskie here. It's a Probeda 16j from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory. Looks like 4th quarter of '55. The Gagarin dial would not be original from the research I've done on-line. I've sorted the stem, but now it's not running, so this is a learning watch. I'll let you know if I get it running again. Here's a pic of the opened back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one a little similar but the dial has been stripped back to the copper base and the hands are missing :down:



















John


----------

